# Up the wall



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

Next time you complain about the wife driving you up the wall think about this GUY. Link below.

Peterfc 666? a super hero

Like i normally use xtra

BBC NEWS | Science & Environment | Man climbs building with vacuum gloves


----------

